# Rob's attempt number 7 at Temp Control!



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

OK first things first... I just dive in and when things don't work so well I go research and read. Vaping should be easy... that's why I'm playing with TC because Replay is a coming and I want to be ready! I'm using the Lost Vapes Mirage DNA75C with the Dvarw on top!

So I got some stainless steel Framed Staple Aliens (2.5mm 32G) from @smilelykumeenit for my testing... My resistance is 0.27Ω




So I chose the wrong material at first and that wasn't too kewl... then I selected SS and life improved dramatically!

I started down at 200 degrees F and slowly moved up and am at 310F and 50 watts. Preheat option is 330F and 60 watts.

OK now we are getting somewhere... but I'm not sure if the flavour is as good as in Power mode at 28 watts.







Let's see how we go.

Off to read all the TC info now.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (6/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK first things first... I just dive in and when things don't work so well I go research and read. Vaping should be easy... that's why I'm playing with TC because Replay is a coming and I want to be ready! I'm using the Lost Vapes Mirage DNA75C with the Dvarw on top!
> 
> So I got some stainless steel Framed Staple Aliens (2.5mm 32G) from @smilelykumeenit for my testing... My resistance is 0.27Ω
> 
> ...


Think that is waaaaaay to hot. What is that in degrees Celsius ?
Regards


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Think that is waaaaaay to hot. What is that in degrees Celsius ?



Not sure @Raindance! Still need to work out how to change from F to C.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (6/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure @Raindance! Still need to work out how to change from F to C.


Scroll temp all the way up, or down then it changes to the other. Not sure if its up or down.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

According to eScribe it's 154C


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Scroll temp all the way up, or down then it changes to the other. Not sure if its up or down



Tried that... didn't work... let me try again...


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

Changed it in eScribe and the temp is 154C

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (6/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> According to eScribe it's 154C


Oops, that is nice and low actually. Nice cool vape,i assume Red Pill, lol.

Regards


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Oops, that is nice and low actually. Nice cool vape,i assume Red Pill, lol.



Yebo... will up the temp and see... @Christos told me around the 200C mark and was worried at 310F... now I'm in the know I will press the UP button a few times.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

Much more better!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

Temp Control is great in theory but I'm not sold on it in practice... I have got it to where I think is right and then I switch to power mode and it's considerably better... roll on Replay!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (6/3/18)

This is great to see @Rob Fisher 
Now you got me wanting to try out temp control 

I've tried it once or twice before but never continued with it.

Watching with interest

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

Silver said:


> This is great to see @Rob Fisher
> Now you got me wanting to try out temp control
> 
> I've tried it once or twice before but never continued with it.
> ...



Hi Ho @Silver I would suggest you wait fro replay on the DNA250C or DNA75C... I think TC currently doesn't work very well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver I would suggest you wait fro replay on the DNA250C or DNA75C... I think TC currently doesn't work very well.



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Need to first get a DNA250C or DNA75C 
Oh this rabbit hole is just lovely - but so deep man!

hehe


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> Need to first get a DNA250C or DNA75C
> Oh this rabbit hole is just lovely - but so deep man!
> 
> hehe



Shout if you want me to grab you a Lost Vape Mirage Hi Ho @Silver. It seems none of the vendors are bringing them in thinking it won't sell and I just don't get it... so I order from VaporDNA and they land at just under R1,900. I have another 2 arriving tomorrow probably.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

OK I was about to give up on TC and @SAVapeGear came to the rescue and told me the settings to use! Now we are cooking peeps! 

31 watts, 0.27Ω, 220C, 316 SS, 3.09v and no preheat! 

Much much much better and as good as the power mode! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/3/18)

That's brilliant @Rob Fisher 

Can you tell any difference in the vape while you are pressing the fire button?
Is it more steady?


----------



## Pixstar (6/3/18)

I've seen Phil Busardo vape at 400F to 450F but he vapes at low watts...and he prefers a cooler vape. Funny thing this TC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/3/18)

Ok so for interest sake. Going through all the TC hassles, getting temp and ramp up time right, the correct material, etc. Is it really worth it vs normal power mode? Not trying to be funny or anything as myself have never played with TC, just interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## piffht (6/3/18)

Those settings are great. I've had far better experiences with spaced coils, especially with stainless. Give it a try.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (6/3/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ok so for interest sake. Going through all the TC hassles, getting temp and ramp up time right, the correct material, etc. Is it really worth it vs normal power mode? Not trying to be funny or anything as myself have never played with TC, just interested


There are many benefits to tc if you get it right. For 1 you have a very consistent cape throughout as the wattage increases and decreases to get to the temp setting you've selected, less chance of a dry hit, saves on juice and battery as the power could be much lower to maintain a temperature if the coil is already warm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## piffht (6/3/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ok so for interest sake. Going through all the TC hassles, getting temp and ramp up time right, the correct material, etc. Is it really worth it vs normal power mode? Not trying to be funny or anything as myself have never played with TC, just interested



You reminded me of this thread / post: 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-studi...n-vg-and-pg-at-high-temps.t39580/#post-556621


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/3/18)

piffht said:


> You reminded me of this thread / post:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-studi...n-vg-and-pg-at-high-temps.t39580/#post-556621


Yeah thats one of the main reasons why i dont do TC or vape above 35w. Yes studies are still at infancy stage, but im sure as hell not going to take a chance

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## piffht (6/3/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yeah thats one of the main reasons why i dont do TC or vape above 35w. Yes studies are still at infancy stage, but im sure as hell not going to take a chance



What do you mean? The whole argument is for TC.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

Silver said:


> That's brilliant @Rob Fisher
> 
> Can you tell any difference in the vape while you are pressing the fire button?
> Is it more steady?



Yes it is... whether it's better than power mode I'm not sure yet... but the vapes are very very similar now which I'm very happy about and now I don't have to keep an eye on the juice levels... more as I discover the wonders of the DNA chip-set!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## smilelykumeenit (6/3/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ok so for interest sake. Going through all the TC hassles, getting temp and ramp up time right, the correct material, etc. Is it really worth it vs normal power mode? Not trying to be funny or anything as myself have never played with TC, just interested



@Rob Fisher this is the question! thanks for the updates!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ok so for interest sake. Going through all the TC hassles, getting temp and ramp up time right, the correct material, etc. Is it really worth it vs normal power mode? Not trying to be funny or anything as myself have never played with TC, just interested



You have a point @SmokeyJoe but I'm having fun playing... and of course this will all change with Replay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (6/3/18)

@Rob Fisher, I know you like to try forst and read the manual later but just browse the attached:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/guide-to-fine-tuning-temp-control-vaping.t18206/

Regards


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

Raindance said:


> @Rob Fisher, I know you like to try forst and read the manual later but just browse the attached:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/guide-to-fine-tuning-temp-control-vaping.t18206/
> 
> Regards



Thanks @Raindance I will do... especially now I know that I can get a good vape from TC I will make the effort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

Did I mention I bloody love this forum and all the helpful people on it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (6/3/18)

I've been using TC for the first time for about the last couple of weeks, and it would be awesome except that my stupid mod keeps asking me if I have a new coil every 10 minutes. It's driving me insane.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

Alex said:


> I've been using TC for the first time for about the last couple of weeks, and it would be awesome except that my stupid mod keeps asking me if I have a new coil every 10 minutes. It's driving me insane.



Is it a DNA75C @Alex?


----------



## Alex (6/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Is it a DNA75C @Alex?



Nah, it's a




chip

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## AlphaDog (6/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK first things first... I just dive in and when things don't work so well I go research and read. Vaping should be easy... that's why I'm playing with TC because Replay is a coming and I want to be ready! I'm using the Lost Vapes Mirage DNA75C with the Dvarw on top!
> 
> So I got some stainless steel Framed Staple Aliens (2.5mm 32G) from @smilelykumeenit for my testing... My resistance is 0.27Ω
> 
> ...


TC works very well for me on my DNA devices... Firstly, you MUST use only spaced coils (dry burn them in power mode before wicking). Secondly, the coils need to have cooled back down to ambient temperature before screwing them back onto the mod and letting it read the base resistance. I usually use another mod for my dry burning and wicking, then i screw the atty onto my DNA device once everything has cooled.

Lastly, set your wattage higher than you would normally run in power mode, so if you normally vape at 25w in single coil, set wattage to 35w. Set your temp upper limit to around 260degrees Celcius or so, give or take a few degrees. I do not use any preheat.

I hope this helps, have fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

Alex said:


> Nah, it's a
> 
> 
> 
> chip



So it's a really hot chick chip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (6/3/18)

Alex said:


> Nah, it's a
> 
> 
> 
> chip


Hail Voo Poo!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/18)

AlphaDog said:


> TC works very well for me on my DNA devices... Firstly, you MUST use only spaced coils (dry burn them in power mode before wicking). Secondly, the coils need to have cooled back down to ambient temperature before screwing them back onto the mod and letting it read the base resistance. I usually use another mod for my dry burning and wicking, then i screw the atty onto my DNA device once everything has cooled.
> 
> Lastly, set your wattage higher than you would normally run in power mode, so if you normally vape at 25w in single coil, set wattage to 35w. Set your temp upper limit to around 260degrees Celcius or so, give or take a few degrees. I do not use any preheat.
> 
> I hope this helps, have fun!



Thanks @AlphaDog! I appreciate the advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (6/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @AlphaDog! I appreciate the advice!


I have run my drippers like this in temp mode for a very long time and the above method has been solid.

The only issue that sometimes creeps up is if the mod was used in an air-conditioned environment, and then when i transition into warm outside temperatures, the mod gets confused and prematurely cuts power before my set temperature has been reached. Not sure if that makes sense? The DNA mods constantly measure ambient temperature/device temperature, etc...

That hasn't happened in a while though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/18)

TC is still a bit dicky... Power mode with these Stainless Steel Fused Staple Aliens is just perfect! Now to wait for Replay!


----------



## Genosmate (7/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> TC is still a bit dicky... Power mode with these Stainless Steel Fused Staple Aliens is just perfect! Now to wait for Replay!



You know I'm doff @Rob Fisher ,please tell me what is Replay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/18)

Genosmate said:


> You know I'm doff @Rob Fisher ,please tell me what is Replay.



It's the new option that will be available for the new DNA250C mods about to be released. You set up your device and when you get the perfect vape you select REPLAY and from then on the chip-set takes over and delivers the very same vape to you despite the amount of juice on your coils. It's like temp control but a WAY lot simpler.

Also the\re will be a firmware update for the DNA75C mods soon too!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (8/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Shout if you want me to grab you a Lost Vape Mirage Hi Ho @Silver. It seems none of the vendors are bringing them in thinking it won't sell and I just don't get it... so I order from VaporDNA and they land at just under R1,900. I have another 2 arriving tomorrow probably.



I think I could be keen on one as well


----------



## Silver (8/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's the new option that will be available for the new DNA250C mods about to be released. You set up your device and when you get the perfect vape you select REPLAY and from then on the chip-set takes over and delivers the very same vape to you despite the amount of juice on your coils. It's like temp control but a WAY lot simpler.
> 
> Also the\re will be a firmware update for the DNA75C mods soon too!



@Rob Fisher , something which I've wondered about

We always press the fire button while inhaling and then let go at the end of a puff
I'm not complaining because its really not a problem to press the fire button

But

If you could just click the button and it would fire for a predetermined amount of time at the perfect temperature/settings - then you could just drag on it without pressing continuously 
Wonder if the replay function will work that way? I.e. one click


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/18)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , something which I've wondered about
> 
> We always press the fire button while inhaling and then let go at the end of a puff
> I'm not complaining because its really not a problem to press the fire button
> ...



Yip good idea... and no Replay won't work that way!.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/3/18)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , something which I've wondered about
> 
> We always press the fire button while inhaling and then let go at the end of a puff
> I'm not complaining because its really not a problem to press the fire button
> ...



I dont know if i would enjoy that @Silver , i like to be under control sometimes i will just give a quick 3 sec toot, other times i will take a 8 or 9 second drag depending if i want nice nic hit.

I would however wish they would make something like twisp does on the first clearo batteries and on the cue that fires automatically when you inhale and stops firing once you stop inhaling.

That would be a awesome feature.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver (8/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I dont know if i would enjoy that @Silver , i like to be under control sometimes i will just give a quick 3 sec toot, other times i will take a 8 or 9 second drag depending if i want nice nic hit.
> 
> I would however wish they would make something like twisp does on the first clearo batteries and on the cue that fires automatically when you inhale and stops firing once you stop inhaling.
> 
> That would be a awesome feature.



I hear you @Clouds4Days 
I like the auto fire on inhale!
Would be awesome if something like that could be available on the higher power setups!
And if you could set the sensitivity of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/3/18)

Silver said:


> I hear you @Clouds4Days
> I like the auto fire on inhale!
> Would be awesome if something like that could be available on the higher power setups!
> And if you could set the sensitivity of it


An autodraw feature will require a pressure sensor to activate the power circuit when the user takes a draw. Something similar to a water level sensor in a washing machine which actually senses the changes in air pressure using a tube that is inserted in the wash tub.
If we try to implement that on a vape device that would mean that the air vents in the atty will have to be fitted with that sensor which is not practical considering we use different atomiser with different mod. The only way left will be to have a all in one device which most vapers don't prefer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718 (17/3/18)

Silver said:


> I hear you @Clouds4Days
> I like the auto fire on inhale!
> Would be awesome if something like that could be available on the higher power setups!
> And if you could set the sensitivity of it



Wow was just thinking about this while vaping, came back and saw this post. Would be cool if the wattage adjust according to how hard of a pull you take.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/3/18)

Vino1718 said:


> Wow was just thinking about this while vaping, came back and saw this post. Would be cool if the wattage adjust according to how hard of a pull you take.



Agreed. That would be great @Vino1718


----------



## Pixstar (25/3/18)

Listen to Mark Todd's take on Replay...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/18)

100% and that's why I have kept my RDA's because they will be of use when REPLAY arrives!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/3/18)

THanks @Pixstar 

Watched the Mark Todd video on replay.

Maybe I am not understanding this properly (likely) but what is so special about changing the wattage and then saving the puff?

In power mode, I change the wattage on my mods and it stays at that level all the time. Lol. No need for setting any replay function.

I know he is talking about temp control, but what is different about replay?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/18)

Hi Ho @Silver it's going to be way more apparent in RDA's... with an RTA your wick is pretty consistent (unless you run out of juice) and one of the reasons I pretty much only use RTA's. With drippers and squonking you always have varying amounts of juice on the wick and everytime you press that fire button the vape is different... with REPLAY the intelligence of the chipset in the DNA75C and DNA250C records the exact vape when you save the puff and despite the amount of juice or the lack of will attempt to give you a consistent vape regardless and should never give you a dry hit!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HapticSimian (25/3/18)

Silver said:


> THanks @Pixstar
> 
> Watched the Mark Todd video on replay.
> 
> ...



As I understand it what the mod will do is look at how that puff you saved changed the coil's temperature - and thus resistance - during that puff. It will then be able to replicate that puff again and again, regardless of heat retained in the coil from prior drags or dwindling juice in the wicks, by modulating the wattage in the background. In theory.

Having just gotten my head around temp control this weekend - with a very embarrassing night long misstep last night - I don't think I'll go back to VW again. That consistent draw and not having to fear a dry hit out of nowhere... That's a beautiful thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/3/18)

Thanks @Rob Fisher and @HapticSimian 
Am going to be following this closely - because it is very interesting

I suppose my appreciation for Replay is not where it should be - since I have not gotten into temp control and only dabbled with it a few times. Maybe one has to go through the trials and tribulations of temp control to fully appreciate this.

Will be watching more as it unfolds...

Anyhow, in the meantime, I am glad I have my Reo/RM2 working to my liking. I know just how to squonk it and how to vape it - for a perfect vape every time  Ok, maybe not the first vape after picking it up and not knowing how much juice is in there - but just a touch and I know where I am

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/3/18)

HapticSimian said:


> As I understand it what the mod will do is look at how that puff you saved changed the coil's temperature - and thus resistance - during that puff. It will then be able to replicate that puff again and again, regardless of heat retained in the coil from prior drags or dwindling juice in the wicks, by modulating the wattage in the background. In theory.
> 
> Having just gotten my head around temp control this weekend - with a very embarrassing night long misstep last night - I don't think I'll go back to VW again. That consistent draw and not having to fear a dry hit out of nowhere... That's a beautiful thing.


What black magic is this

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

